# to be emotioned



## Sveti

Hello everybody, 

Could you please, help me in translating "to be emotioned" . In this specific case is :"I am really emotioned for the oncoming meeting".

Thank you!


----------



## Artiom

Actually my translations sound like phrases from a text book except #3
_1) Я полон эмоций по поводу предстоящей встречи
2) Я действительно возбужден из-за предстоящей встречи
3) Чувствую себя взбудораженным из-за этой встречи (less formal)_
hopefully this helped


----------



## Sveti

Sure it helped!

Thank you Artiom!


----------



## Orlin

Artiom said:


> _3) Чувствую себя взбудораженным из-за этой встречи (less formal)_


Может быть, _Я чувствую ..._ лучше? Или так "неразговорно"?


----------



## Welshie

Sveti said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Could you please, help me in translating "to be emotioned" . In this specific case is :"I am really emotioned for the oncoming meeting".
> 
> Thank you!



"To be emotioned" is not correct English. I do not really understand what you mean. "Excited", perhaps? 

A person can be described as "emotional", but this is a permanent trait of character (like impatient, or generous) or "feeling emotional", if this is a fleeting moment of emotion


----------



## Sobakus

orlin said:


> Может быть, _Я чувствую ..._ лучше? Или так "неразговорно"?


С "я" хочется продолжить скорее причастием, чем глаголом(Я так взбудоражен). А вообще одинаково звучит.


----------



## morzh

I never ever met "emotioned" used in English (I'm not a native but spent enough time here).
Maybe it is valid, but it would actually sound weird to me.


----------



## englishman

morzh said:


> I never ever met "emotioned" used in English (I'm not a native but spent enough time here).
> Maybe it is valid, but it would actually sound weird to me.


It's not valid, and it sounds very weird. As you indicated earlier, he probably wants to use "excited".


----------



## morzh

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Emotioned

I'll be a monkey's uncle!

E`mo´tioned
*a.**1.*Affected with emotion.Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, published 1913 by C. & G. Merriam Co.

(that does not change my opinion on usage. Dictionaries often have words that are not known to be used, but still formally exist.)


----------



## Natalisha

I consider *Sveti* is looking for the expression "я так взволнован(а)". 
"Emotioned" is just a calque of the Italian word "emizionato(a)" which means "взволнован(а)".


----------



## Artiom

I agree with Natalisha, my translations from the first message sound rather artificial.
Взволнован(а) sounds way better and natural. Although I would say that it's not what you will hear in an everyday Russian conversation, for, in my opinion, it sounds a bit too literary... Of course it's not something you should avoid, but just in case you need a translation that should sound like a regular colloquial phrase - then maybe 
_
Очень волнуюсь по поводу встречи_ OR _Очень волнуюсь из-за этой встречи 

_would be useful


----------



## Artiom

orlin said:


> Может быть, _Я чувствую ..._ лучше? Или так "неразговорно"?



Мне кажется, "Я чувствую" звучит чуть более интимно и претендует на большее погружение в мир говорящего, чем, например, "Я волнуюсь..." или "Я переживаю из-за.."


----------



## Sveti

Thank you everybody for your great help.

As a matter of fact I need to know how to express a positive feeling of someone who is waiting impatiently for an event, which makes you excited and happy (not being afraid of).

If possible, not formally but as a Russian native speaker would say in everyday language

Thanks again!


----------



## Natalisha

Maybe I would add "немного" (a little bit):

_Я немного волнуюсь в ожидании... [event]
Я немного взволнован(а) по поводу... [event]_


----------



## Artiom

Could be  "*предвкушаю*" или "*жду не дождусь*"...

My suggestions would be:

_Жду не дождусь церемонии.
Не могу дождаться уже этой церемонии.
О, я уже предвкушаю саму церемонию.
Скорей бы уже всё началось!
Скорее бы!/Скорей бы!
Amore! Perfecto!_


----------



## Ben Jamin

Sveti said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Could you please, help me in translating "to be emotioned" . In this specific case is :"I am really emotioned for the oncoming meeting".
> 
> Thank you!


 Emotion is a noun. You probably meant "excited"?


----------



## airosa

Я взволнована предстоящей встречей.


----------



## Sveti

Thank you Ariosa, 

This definitely helps!


----------

